# Dirtbike Gardasee sinnvoll? Gibts es diesen Bikepark in Riva noch?



## lofi (8. August 2007)

Hallo,
gibt es den Bikepark in Riva noch?
Ich meine den, der fast direkt am Strand ist.

Rentiert es sich das Dirtbike noch mitzunehmen? gibts da paar gute sachen?


----------



## numinisflo (8. August 2007)

Diese kleine "Bmx-oder-Dirt"-Strecke gibt es immer noch!
Ob es sich aber deshalb rentiert ein Dirtbike mitzunehmen musst du für dich selbst wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. August 2007)

Den gibt's noch. Er war aber zumindest in den ersten drei Juli-Wochen, als ich am Lago war, aus mir nicht bekannten Gründen geschlossen.

Vielleicht kennt die Gründe hier im Forum ja jemand? Interessieren würde es mich nämlich schon. @mattesm? @dertutnix? @dede?

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## GORErider (9. August 2007)




----------



## max123 (4. Juli 2008)

gib es dort auf ein Lift? Ich habe ein Freeride HT wo sind am Lago geeignete Strecken?


----------



## bikehike5 (9. April 2009)

guten morgen!

wo genau ist denn dieser bikepark in riva?
danke euch und gute saison

harry


----------



## UncleHo (9. April 2009)

hconrad schrieb:


> guten morgen!
> 
> wo genau ist denn dieser bikepark in riva?
> danke euch und gute saison
> ...



von Torbole kommend nach dem Tunnel nach ca. 1 km auf der linken Seite vor der Agiptankstelle auf Fuß-und Radweg abbiegen, nicht zu verfehlen.


----------



## Pimme (16. August 2009)

...wir waren letzt letzte Woche 10Tage unten in Torbole. Der "Dirtpark" ist ansich eigentlich in nem guten Zustand, allerdings hat sich vor Monaten ein Junge den Arm gebrochen, woraufhin die Mutter des Burschen die Gemeinde verklagt hat->Erfolg dieser Bürokratie-*******: der Park ist nun gesperrt!

Kannst aber problemlos über den Zaun klettern, und fahren...sagt auch keiner was.


----------



## UncleHo (19. August 2009)

Laut Lokalnachrichten "Trentino" von heute wird die Anlage wohl demnächst "platt" gemacht und in eine Parkanlage verwandelt. Es hat sich anscheinend kein Betreiber für die Anlage finden lassen. Die Gemeinde hat bereits eine Firma mit der Durchführung der "Umwandlung" beauftragt.


----------



## Alpinestars16 (24. August 2009)

lofi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es den Bikepark in Riva noch?
> Ich meine den, der fast direkt am Strand ist.
> 
> Rentiert es sich das Dirtbike noch mitzunehmen? gibts da paar gute sachen?


 
Hallo,

ich bin gerade in Riva.
24.8.09
Ich war heute nach schaun, und da fährt gerade ein Bagger seine Runden und reißt alles ab.

mfg. Daniel


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (25. August 2009)

Die Gemeinde wünscht sich zukünftig wohl lieber dicke, geldige Touristenkühe zum Melken... keinen Betreiber gefunden, wie originell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (25. August 2009)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Die Gemeinde wünscht sich zukünftig wohl lieber dicke, geldige Touristenkühe zum Melken... keinen Betreiber gefunden, wie originell



oder nicht einfach irgendwelche Idi... bei denen das ,sofern noch vorhanden, gehirn aussetzt, wenn sie auf dem Bike sitzen.
Sorry aber selbst mitbekommen.
wie irgendwelche Idioten, die Ponalestaße ohne Rücksicht runterbrettern,ganz egal wer da hoch will ( familien ältere leute etc. )
sorry aber dann braucht man sich nicht zu wundern.......
Genau wegen solchen Deppen passiert eben sowas

Gruß

   Ralf

PS: unter uns , ich fahre einen freerider, und lasse auch mal die sau raus, aber eben dort wo es geht. und an der ponale gehts eben nicht, da ist Rücksicht angesagt. das hat jetzt mit dem Dirtpark direkt nix zu tun,solange es solche leute gibt....


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (26. August 2009)

Ich würde allerdings nicht unbedingt einen Zusammenhang sehen zwischen zweifellos rücksichtslosen Idioten, die auf stark befahrenen Wegen hirnlos runterbrettern, und dem mangelnden Interesse einer Gemeinde an Angeboten für Randgruppen.

Bestes Beispiel ist die Surfwelle hier in München.
Disziplinierter als dort geht es wohl nichtmal bei der Bundeswehr zu und passiert ist an diesem Ort auch nie irgend etwas. Ganz im Gegenteil, so viel Lebensfreude auf wenigen Quadratmetern sind außerhalb des Dunstkreises guter Eisdielen eine Seltenheit für eine Großstadt.
Trotzdem wurde jahrelang, vorallem von spaßbefreiten sowie rückwärtsgerichteten Betreibern des Parks, das Plattmachen dieser Welle diskutiert.

Man macht es sich halt gerne einfach und warum auch irgendwelche juristischen Risiken eingehen für ein paar Freerider?


----------



## Deleted 54516 (26. August 2009)

hiTCH-HiKER schrieb:


> Ich würde allerdings nicht unbedingt einen Zusammenhang sehen zwischen zweifellos rücksichtslosen Idioten, die auf stark befahrenen Wegen hirnlos runterbrettern, und dem mangelnden Interesse einer Gemeinde an Angeboten für Randgruppen.
> 
> Bestes Beispiel ist die Surfwelle hier in München.
> Disziplinierter als dort geht es wohl nichtmal bei der Bundeswehr zu und passiert ist an diesem Ort auch nie irgend etwas. Ganz im Gegenteil, so viel Lebensfreude auf wenigen Quadratmetern sind außerhalb des Dunstkreises guter Eisdielen eine Seltenheit für eine Großstadt.
> ...



Ja, 
gebe ich dir in gewisser Weise recht,aber es gibt halt genügend Krawattenträger die ALLE über einen Kamm scheren.
Ist ja auch die Geschichte mit den wegensperrungen am Gardasee....warum wohl ????
Oder denk an Österreich, in der BikeBravo werden trails gemeldet, die quer über einen Bauernhof laufen, wenn sich dann der Grundbesitzer aufregt ( völlig zurecht ) ist das Geschrei groß.
Insofern, schlißet das eine das ander nunmal nicht aus.


----------



## Da Goasse (8. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

war gestern am Gardasee zum Sonnen!
Dirtpark ist schon komplett platt! Schade drum auch wenn er nicht wirklich weltbewegend war, für die gemütlich auskling-abend-fase war er klasse!

Greetz


----------

